#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Οι θέσεις και τα επιτεύγματα της ΕλΕΜ

## Xάρης

Η ΕλΕΜ ήταν αυτή που πρωτοστάτησε για να θεσμοποιηθούν οι *ελάχιστες αμοιβές*. 

Είναι αυτή που είπε, δυνατά, ότι αυτός ο τρόπος που χορηγείται η *Άδεια Ασκήσεως Επαγγέλματος* είναι μία λαϊκίστικη παρωδία και πρέπει να βρούμε άλλους τρόπους. 

Που μίλησε για *επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα*, αλλά όχι με νόμους χωρίς διαβούλευση (Σηφουνάκης) και τροπολογίες της νύχτας (Αλεξιάδης). Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρό θέμα και οι μηχανικοί με το ΤΕΕ θα το λύσουν μόνοι τους. 

Πάλεψε για *αλλαγή του ΓΟΚ Ά85* και καθιέρωση του όγκου του κτιρίου (καπαρί) ως βασικού εργαλείου αρχιτεκτονικής σχεδίασης. 

Ζήτησε να μπορούν οι συνάδελφοι να πληρώνουν *μόνο τον κλάδο υγείας*, για να έχουν ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, και να οφείλουν το συνταξιοδοτικό τμήμα των εισφορών. 

Η *βεβαίωση για τις μεταβιβάσεις των ακινήτων* είναι μια επιτυχία της ΕλΕΜ.

Η *κατηγορία 3 του άρθρου 9 του Ν.4178/13* δημιουργήθηκε ύστερα από εισήγησή της ΕλΕΜ και του προέδρου της Θόδωρου Σεραφίδη προς το ΥΠΕΚΑ, ώστε να λειτουργήσει ως υποδοχέας ("σκουπιδοτενεκές") όλων των μικροπαραβάσεων οι οποίες με τις διατάξεις του Ν.4014/11 δηλώνονταν καθεμία ξεχωριστά με αποτέλεσμα από τη μια οι δηλούντες να επιβαρύνονται οικονομικά δυσανάλογα και από την άλλη εμείς οι μηχανικοί να κινδυνεύουμε να βρεθούμε υπόλογοι για παράληψη μίας ή περισσοτέρων μικροπαραβάσεων.

Η ΕλΕΜ στάθηκε δίπλα στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία μηχανικό και του παρείχε *επιμόρφωση μέσω ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σεμιναρίων* που υλοποιήθηκαν σε αρκετές πόλεις της Ελλάδας για τον ΝΟΚ, αυθαίρετα (4014, 4178), εκτιμήσεις ακινήτων, τεχνολογία σκυροδέματος, επισκευές και ενισχύσεις κατασκευών, βιοκλιματική αρχιτεκτονική, συστήματα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας κ.ά.

Οι παλιότεροι ας θυμηθούν ότι με τις μικρές της δυνάμεις μεταξύ άλλων το 1995-96 κατάφερε να πάρει πίσω η κυβέρνηση το *αναδρομικό Φ.Π.Α. για τις εκπτώσεις αμοιβών*.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάποια πράγματα που μου επισήμανε ο αγαπητός φίλος και συνάδελφος Αλέξανδρος Πίστης, ο οποίος κατεβαίνει υποψήφιος με την ΕλΕΜ στην Αθήνα. Παρακάτω μεταφέρω (όχι αυτολεξεί) τα λόγια του.

Θα πρέπει οι συνάδελφοι να θυμούνται ότι σε διάφορα επιστημονικά και επαγγελματικά θέματα που κατά καιρούς προέκυψαν, οι συνάδελφοι απ' *όλες* τις παρατάξεις (στα πρώτα σεμινάρια για τα αυθαίρετα με τον Ν.4014/11 & τον Ν.4178/13 ήταν μέσα στην αίθουσα, τουλάχιστον καμιά 30αρια άτομα από ΠΣΚ και ΔΚΜ) ερχόντουσαν στα *σεμινάρια-ημερίδες της ΕΛΕΜ* και *έλυναν όποιες απορίες* είχαν η *αντάλλασσαν τους προβληματισμούς τους μαζί μας*, όταν το επίσημο κράτος και οι μεγάλες παρατάξεις, κρύβονταν επιμελώς γιατί τα είχαν κάνει σ****ά , γιατί δεν είχαν ανθρώπους να ενδιαφερθούν για τα προβλήματα των συναδέλφων (κομματικά διορισμένοι ήταν οι περισσότεροι) και διότι με τους νόμους που έβγαζαν και τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνταν απ' αυτούς, δεν μπορούσαν να σταθούν μπροστά στους αγανακτισμένους και ταλαιπωρημένους συναδέλφους. 

Ας θυμηθούμε σεμινάρια της ΕλΕΜ τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια: 
*Αμοιβές μηχανικών – νόμιμες, ελάχιστες, κ.λπ.* (Μιχάλης Τζάρας) ΕλΕΜ,*Αυθαίρετα* και με τον *Ν.4014/11* & με τον *Ν.4178/13* (Διονύσης Κλαδάκης ΕλΕΜ, Ζούλιας ΕλΕΜ, Στωφόρος ΕλΕΜ (ο Στωφόρος συμμετείχε και στην μεικτή επιτροπή ΤΕΕ-ΥΠΕΚΑ, που μετά από δύο συνεδριάσεις, με ευθύνη του ΥΠΕΚΑ  καταργήθηκε,*Σκυρόδεμα - Νέα Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία EN-206* (Νίκος Μαρσέλλος ΕλΕΜ),*Επισκευές κτιρίων βλαφθέντων από σεισμό* (Πέτρος Κυλάφης ΕλΕΜ),*Ακίνητα – εκτιμήσεις αξιών* (Αλέξανδρος Πίστης ΕλΕΜ)*Ενημέρωση  για θέματα ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ασφαλιστικών εισφορών* (Μιχάλης Πουλάκης ΕλΕΜ)*Ν.4030/11 - Ελεγκτές δόμησης & Νέος τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών*  (Κυριακόπουλος ΕλΕΜ, Λεμπέση –φίλα προσκείμενη στην ΕλΕΜ– Ξινομηλάκη κ.λπ.)*ΚΕΝΑΚ, Ενεργειακά θέματα, Ενεργειακοί Επιθεωρητές* (Απόστολος Ευθυμιάδης ΕλΕΜ)
Με σεμινάρια λοιπόν, ενημερώσεις, ημερίδες, όπου μπορούσαμε, *σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας* και *βάζοντας τις περισσότερες φορές χρήματα από την  τσέπη μας*. 

Μεγάλος αγωνιστής στην προσπάθεια αυτή ομολογουμένως και με προσωπικές οικονομικές θυσίες ήταν και είναι ο *Θόδωρος ο Σεραφίδης*. 
Φανταστείτε τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει η *ΕλΕΜ* για τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία μηχανικό, αν την *τιμήσετε με την ψήφο σας* στις εκλογές της *24ης Νοεμβρίου 2013*.

----------


## apistis

Ξέχασα Χάρη, να αναφέρω εχθές και συμπληρώνω σήμερα την χθεσινή μου αβλεψία και τα εξαιρετικά σεμινάρια του συναδέλφου και πιστού ΕΛΕΜΙΤΗ, εκλεγμένου στην Αντιπροσωπεία, του Πέτρου του Κυλάφη με τίτλο "Επισκευές κτιρίων βλαφθέντων από σεισμό" που ανέβασε και στο internet με 2-3 κατατοπιστικά αρχεία με οδηγίες στο site της ΕΛΕΜ, πριν 2-3 χρόνια για να τα συμβουλεύονται όταν τα χρειαστούν οι συνάδελφοι. Πολύ καλός και έμπειρος στον τομέα αυτό ο Πέτρος με πλούσια  ερευνητική δουλειά στο Πολυτεχνείο για τις επισκευές από σεισμό. Τι να πρωτοθυμηθούμε λοιπόν !!!!!

----------


## apistis

Έστειλα στον φίλο Χάρη με email τα αρχεία από τα σεμινάρια που είχε κάνει ο Πέτρος ο Κυλάφης το 2010 αν θυμάμαι καλά, για να τα ανεβάσει στο site για όσους συναδέλφους δεν τα έχουν. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις ανέβασα τα αρχεία αυτά στην ενότητα "Αρχεία" και πιο συγκεκριμένα *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα ένα πρόσφατο επίτευγμα της ΕλΕΜ που ξέχασα να αναφέρω:
Η *κατηγορία 3 του άρθρου 9 του Ν.4178/13* δημιουργήθηκε ύστερα από εισήγησή της ΕλΕΜ και του προέδρου της Θόδωρου Σεραφίδη προς το ΥΠΕΚΑ, ώστε να λειτουργήσει ως υποδοχέας ("σκουπιδοτενεκές") όλων των μικροπαραβάσεων οι οποίες με τις διατάξεις του Ν.4014/11 δηλώνονταν καθεμία ξεχωριστά με αποτέλεσμα από τη μια οι δηλούντες να επιβαρύνονται οικονομικά δυσανάλογα και από την άλλη εμείς οι μηχανικοί να κινδυνεύουμε να βρεθούμε υπόλογοι για παράληψη μίας ή περισσοτέρων μικροπαραβάσεων.

----------

